# praise for BARK BUSTERS



## dj360 (May 15, 2006)

HI, I RECENTLY GOT A BOXER PUPPY, AND LET ME TELL YA, TRYING TO TRAIN HER WAS HELL, UNTIL I HEARD OF BARK BUSTERS. BARK BUSTERS IS A FOUNDATION THAT WORKS WITH BOTH YOU AND YOUR DOG, USING BASIC COMMANDS (NONE OF THAT TRICKY, NO, OVER HERE, STAND UP STRAIGHT, CRAP.) AND BODY LANGUAGE. WITH IN 2 OR 3 THREE HOURS, THEY CAN TRAIN YOUR DOG TO DO ANYTHING. IN JUST ONE VISIT! THEY HAVE TRAINE OVER 30,000 DOGS, ALL OVER THE WORLD, AND HAVENT LEFT ONE WHO COULDN'T SUCCEED! THEY REALLY ARE AMAZING, AND EVEN THOUGH THEY COST ABOUT $500, THEY REALLY ARE WORTH IT! THIS IS ADVICE FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO DONT HAVE TIME TO FOOL AROUND!
HERES THEIR WEBSITE: www.barkbusters.com


----------



## Killerdrgn (Apr 11, 2006)

Do you work for them or something? And whats up with all the caps?


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Sounds like we've been hit by another spammer.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

If you don't have time to "fool around" training a dog, you should not have a dog. >9.9<

I know a Bark Busters trainer, and they are not a quick fix, as this ad implies. You still have to work with your dog twice a day for 10 minutes each session by yourself when the trainer is not there lol... Quick fixes generally don't stay fixed anyway lol... Training takes time.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Ya, that's right Cheetah. And if your program really works, why not share your tips with us for free...but I guess you would only do that if you cared!


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

The trainer I know gives people a trial run before they sign anything (she comes to their house and meets with them for a few hours, gives them tips and a big presentation and helps them the first time she's there, then gives them several weeks to decide), and they get to keep whatever knowledge they back out with, if they decide not to go that route. I'm not sure if the rest of their trainers are that way but this lady is and I think it's important to have a trial first.


----------



## GSD lover (Apr 8, 2006)

You can train any dog almost anything in an hour or two but if there is no consisitency there is no trained dog. It just doesnt work like that.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

**ATTENTION - There WERE two posts above mine that are no longer there, so now it looks as if I'm talking to myself... how wonderful. >-\/-<*

The "Bah" is not a command. It's a correction. You still make the dog recognise a command for each action. And I'm sorry, but I've seen the whole BarkBusters home training roster, and it requires ten minutes a day, twice a day. If you do not practice with the dog, it will not learn.

Also, training is NOT one-size-fits-all. Every dog is different. That's why there are so many different methods out there. BarkBusters is only one.

I could be mistaken, but I feel like you are saying all that stuff in your double post to get a rise out of us... At least that's just what it feels like... There's no need to be insulting. It's outright rude. Just because we disagee with the effectiveness of "quick fixes" does not mean we don't know jack about dogs. That's quite an assumption. >U.U<


----------



## bigdawgs (May 21, 2006)

> Im Not One Of Those Nut Cases Who Spends 30 Minutes Every Day Training My Dog


 This is completely insulting to both myself and my dogs. 30 minutes a day working with my dogs are rewards for both of us.

You obviously haven't done your own homework. This quote comes directly from the barbusters website


> What is included?
> We are committed to solving your dog’s behavioral problems. We charge a one-time fee that covers as many sessions as you require to get the problems under control.
> The first session will take about 2-3 hours, and you will be required to practice for 10-15 minutes a day for 4-5 weeks. This will reinforce your dog’s newly learned behavior.


This reinforcement is necessary with ANY training. I could say more, but I think we all get the point.


----------



## dj360 (May 15, 2006)

bigdawgs said:


> This is completely insulting to both myself and my dogs. 30 minutes a day working with my dogs are rewards for both of us.
> 
> You obviously haven't done your own homework. This quote comes directly from the barbusters website
> 
> This reinforcement is necessary with ANY training. I could say more, but I think we all get the point.


*who said da nut case thing?*


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

You deleted your post. That was directly quoted from you. From now on, I'm taking screenshots... I hate when people do that.


----------



## iamcool1109 (May 20, 2006)

OK. i have two dogs, a bulldog and a yorkie. i have tried barkbusters, and it WORKS. how would you guys know if it works if you've never tried it? come on, stop pestering and being mean to dj. she just wants to help.


try it, it does work.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

I never said it doesn't work. But it doesn't work if you don't do it right. Too many people run out and plaster this misleading stuff all over about it being a quick fix, which it is not. You will see results during the first session, yes, but that does not mean it's all fixed. They require repetition and consistency, just like any other training method.

On the contrary, I like BarkBusters. But just because I said something in an attempt to try and set the facts straight, people assume that "I hate it and I'm being meeeen."

Anyway, they deleted their rude post, so now nobody will ever know what they really said in it and why we were insulted by it, so we are the bad guys lol...

Bad Cheetah.


----------



## BUFFY (May 31, 2006)

You Know...i Have Also Used Bark Busters Lol, And Im Gonna Be Honest, That Was 3 Yrs. Ago, And I Havent Worked With On It Ever Since, Maybe Thats Just My Dog Though.
I Think You Are Accusing Some One Too Much, Even If What You Say Is True, And I Think That No One Should Hold Any Of This Against Each Other.


----------



## iamcool1109 (May 20, 2006)

yes, i agree.


----------



## dj360 (May 15, 2006)

look, *cheetah*, im sorry about the whole nutcase and deleting thing, i just found out that my little sister had done that while i was making hot chocolate (she's evil!) my appologies, please forgive my sister, she doesn't realize when she's insulting some one...she hase that preteen attitude.
im sorry, please dont hate me, ill make sure she doesn't come on here again.

yours truly-dj360


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

BUFFY said:


> I Think You Are Accusing Some One Too Much, Even If What You Say Is True, And I Think That No One Should Hold Any Of This Against Each Other.


Hey, I wasn't one of the people calling everyone else names... All I did was politely state the facts (I can't help it if I tell the truth)... so if this is in any way directed at me, then perhaps you should preach to a different choir. >^_~<

And yeah... every dog is different, so it's no surprise that BarkBusters won't work for every dog. That's why there are so many different training methods out there. As long as you find one that works for you, that's all that matters. >^_^<


----------



## BUFFY (May 31, 2006)

yes, i agree with cheetah, as long as something works right?


----------



## iamcool1109 (May 20, 2006)

you guys are so mean!!! these are just personal opinions, not facts!


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Who is mean? I don't see anyone being mean.


----------



## ThxForNothing (Jun 3, 2006)

dj360 said:


> (NONE OF THAT TRICKY, NO, OVER HERE, STAND UP STRAIGHT, CRAP.)


Thanks for the laugh, seriously. lol.

Since when are NO and OVER HERE tricky commands? Teaching a dog NO and COME can be life savers. Which is why they are some of the first things I like to teach a dog.. what happens if a dog is chewing on some wires that could potentially cause harm... they don't know what "NO" means so they keep on chewin away. Eeek. Or what happens if a dog takes off and ends up being ran over because "COME" or "OVER HERE" failed to work due to lack of training...?

edit: Stand is a godly command to teach as well! Helps loads with grooming or vet visits, etc.


----------

